# Eyes looking weird.



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

I just noticed this today but the weird part is that they have been swimming around a lot more recently so they seem to be healthy. I don't know what it is and if anyone could tell me what it is and/or how to get rid of it, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Thats cloudy eye. Usually a sign that your water quality is poor. A good water change and a bit of salt is what i always do whenever this happens. Dont let it go untreated or that white cloud will puff up until it finally pops. And dont let the popped bubble go untreated or else your fish's eye will be scared forever, trust me i know.

Post params up too if u can.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

rocker said:


> Thats cloudy eye. Usually a sign that your water quality is poor. A good water change and a bit of salt is what i always do whenever this happens. Dont let it go untreated or that white cloud will puff up until it finally pops. And dont let the popped bubble go untreated or else your fish's eye will be scared forever, trust me i know.
> 
> Post params up too if u can.


what about if his fish crashed into something in the aquarium? i agree with the the treatment 100%. salt will clear it up in no time.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

odyssey said:


> Thats cloudy eye. Usually a sign that your water quality is poor. A good water change and a bit of salt is what i always do whenever this happens. Dont let it go untreated or that white cloud will puff up until it finally pops. And dont let the popped bubble go untreated or else your fish's eye will be scared forever, trust me i know.
> 
> Post params up too if u can.


what about if his fish crashed into something in the aquarium? i agree with the the treatment 100%. salt will clear it up in no time.
[/quote]
I doubt it. If the fish sustained an injury like crashing into something it wouldnt look like that. Ive sene this many times and im 39840981038098948329842030498% sure its cloudy eye.


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

can clowdy eye make the fish blind after its cleared up.

as since mine had this mine now has to search for his food and he dosnt dart off if you go up to the tank and he never hides anymore?


----------

